# Some alternative mantis definitions...



## Ian (May 30, 2007)

Made me chuckle, so thought I would share it!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Mantis

Ye olde UrbanDictionary =]


----------



## HempKnight (May 30, 2007)

"Plural for mantits. meaning man tits" haha


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2007)

LOL some of those definitions....


----------



## OGIGA (May 30, 2007)

:lol: Never thought mantis could mean such funny things.


----------



## athicks (Jun 17, 2007)

haha :shock: good share!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 18, 2007)

Heh


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Hee hee ha ha ho ho hee heh heh ho hum!  Funny!


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 19, 2007)

is it just me or are 3 4 8 &amp; 8 all the same?


----------

